# Please help Former QVC Model Recover from Illness



## Dreaming Dancer (Aug 7, 2012)

here is a link to a campaign page to help Trina Clark recover from a horrible disease. I was really touched and thought I would share this in case anyone felt called to donate. I am thankful for my blessings and realize that we never know when our life can change in an instant.

http://www.indiegogo.com/helpformerQVCmodeltrinarecover?a=991211


----------

